# [A] Aman'Thul - Retroraiders suchen alle Klassen (25er Naxx clear)



## TheRealRay (4. November 2008)

Hallo einsamer Streiter,

die „RetroRaiders“ kurz „Retros“ wurden in „World of Warcraft - Burning Crusade“ auf Aman'Thul als Raidbündnis zwischen den Gilden „Schutzwall“ und „Gilde der Lästerer“ gegründet.
Aus den beiden Gilden ist eine starke Gemeinschaft im Spiel entstanden und auch darüber hinaus haben sich viele Freundschaften entwickelt.

Für WotLK haben wir den Raid in einen progressorientierten Raid umgebaut und die Gilde "RetroRaiders" als Raidgilde ins Leben gerufen. Ziel ist es, schneller im Content voranzuschreiten, ohne dass dabei der Spielspaß und der persönliche Kontakt zwischen den Spielern leidet.

Wir suchen...

...Menschen, die in unsere "Familie" passen und deren Chars uns in unserem Anspruch „Progress“ weiterbringen. Daher suchen wir motivierte, zuverlässige und kritikfähige Spieler, die mit dem notwendigen Zeit- und Arbeitseinsatz für den Raid und dessen Vorbereitung bei der Sache sind (vgl. II § 2 und § 3 der Raidregeln - http://www.retroraiders.de/forum). Da wir eine hohe Identifikation mit dem Raid/der Gilde erwarten, sind Gelegenheitsspieler und Gildenhopper tabu.

...erfolge in Wrath of the Lich King

- 10er Naxxramas clear
- 10er Obsidian Sanktum mit 1 Drachen clear
- 10er Malygos clear
- 25er Naxxramas clear
- 25er Obsidian Sanktum mit 1 Drachen clear

...zur Zeit folgende Klassen:

- Priester : Schatten
- Druide : Feral; Eule
- Hexer : Damage
- Schamane : Ele; Verstärker

Wir schauen uns aber grundsätzlich auch Bewerbungen von Klassen an, die wir momentan nicht "dringend" suchen! Nur Mut!

Unsere Raidzeiten...

Montag 19:30 - 23 Uhr
Dienstag 19:30 - 23 Uhr
Donnerstag 19:30 - 23 Uhr
Sonntag 18:00 - 23 Uhr

Wir bieten im Gegenzug...

…ein gut organisiertes und effektives Raid-Team
…Freundschaftliche Raidatmosphäre
…Klares und faires Regelwerk incl. DKP
…Möglichkeit, schnell Raid und Endgame Content zu sehen
…Aktivitäten außerhalb der Raids (Twinkraids, Timeruns, RL-Treffen, …)



Informationen zu Deiner Bewerbung

Du hast bis hierher alles gelesen?
Du findest dich in unserem Denken und den Raidregeln (http://www.retroraiders.de/forum) wieder?
Du hast vielleicht die gleichen Ansprüche an den Raid und die Personen dahinter?
Dann freuen wir uns auf deine Bewerbung!

Folgende wichtige Dinge solltest du für deine Bewerbung beherzigen:

Bewerbungen bitte ausschließlich über dieses Bewerbungsforum. (http://www.retroraiders.de/forum) Eine Bewerbung MUSS zumindest die Klasse, den Charnamen (nebst Armory-Link) sowie einen kurzen Abriss des WOW-Lebenslaufs (bisherige Gilden, Raiderfahrung, etc.) enthalten.

Da wir auch die Person hinter dem Charakter kennen lernen wollen, solltest Du zu Deinem RL (z.B.: Vornamen, Alter, Beruf) ein paar Worte sagen und ein paar Sätze, wie Du auf uns gestoßen bist und warum Du Dich als zukünftiger "Retro" siehst, verlieren.

Wenn du Fragen zu der Bewerbung hast oder dich einfach vorher ingame mit uns unterhalten möchtest, sprich bitte Shadowsky, Rayden oder einen der anderen Offiziere an.

Innerhalb einer Woche solltest du Antwort von uns auf deine Bewerbung erhalten.

Wir wünschen Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Bewerbung!



Dalaran, im Januar 2009

Raidleitung und Offiziere


----------



## TheRealRay (5. November 2008)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (6. November 2008)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (11. November 2008)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (1. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (15. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (1. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (5. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (8. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## RoOniX (9. Januar 2009)

/push


dann hat mal jmd anderst gepusht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealRay (9. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (11. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (15. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (19. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (20. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (21. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (22. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## TheRealRay (23. Januar 2009)

/push


----------

